# Pymatuning Lake New Limits for Crappie Starting on March 1



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

01/26/2017

New Regulations for Pymatuning Reservoir Take Effect March 1

HARRISBURG, Pa. (Jan. 26) – The Pennsylvania Fish and Boat Commission (PFBC) is reminding anglers who fish for Crappies in Crawford County’s Pymatuning Reservoir that new creel and size limits will take effect beginning on March 1, restricting them to 20 fish per day and a nine-inch minimum size.

An identical regulation change also takes effect March 1 on the Ohio side of the reservoir, located in Ashtabula County. The fisheries in the reservoir are jointly managed by the PFBC and the Ohio Division of Wildlife under the Pymatuning Compact.
Both agencies will be posting signs around the lake informing anglers of the new regulation.
Currently there are no restrictions on the harvest of panfish, including Crappies. The reservoir experienced a large increase in Crappie abundance and quality between 2001 and 2012, which led to dramatic increases in angler pressure. Since 2012, the abundance of Crappies has decreased, while angler effort continued to increase, yielding an unsatisfactory fishery for anglers.
Based on this decline, Ohio approached the PFBC to discuss implementing a more restrictive angling regulation.
The PFBC held a public meeting in early 2016, during which participants indicated overwhelming support for the proposed change. Similarly, a 2014 angler opinion survey performed by the Ohio Division of Wildlife found that 88% of the anglers interviewed agreed with the implementation of harvest restrictions on Crappies on the reservoir.
“These regulations have been used to improve Crappie size structure and density in other Pennsylvania lakes where they have been applied and will likely have similar positive results in Pymatuning Reservoir,” said Jason Detar, chief of the PFBC’s Division of Fisheries Management. “Growth rates for Crappies in the reservoir are well above the Pennsylvania state average, suggesting that the forage base is sufficient to support an increase in Crappie density.”
Detar added that the regulation’s effect on Crappies will be closely monitored through annual trap net surveys and through age and growth statistics, which are computed annually. In addition, angler effort, catch and harvest are monitored during the Ohio Division of Wildlife’s triannual creel survey.
Pymatuning Reservoir is Pennsylvania’s largest inland lake and is located in Crawford County and Ashtabula County, OH. The reservoir is located in Pymatuning State Park, the Commonwealth’s largest state park.
###

*Media Contact*: 

Eric Levis, Press Secretary
717.705.7806 or [email protected]


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

About time!! Great news


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Would be great to do the same and enforce it on Mosquito.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

BIGFISH1985 said:


> 01/26/2017
> Good deal and great for us crappie fishermen! Ohio needs to do the same on the better panfish lakes! Wake up odnr!
> New Regulations for Pymatuning Reservoir Take Effect March 1
> 
> ...


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

I just hope it is enforced on everyone, not like the walleye limits are enforced


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

Good news indeed. I too hope it is enforced. When I first started fishing Pymy in the late 90's, it was common to get checked by the fish commission regularly. I haven't even seen them around in years, let alone been checked.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

J2jm said:


> I just hope it is enforced on everyone, not like the walleye limits are enforced


HOO freaking RAY! Pymy has been, and can be again, a primo crappie fishery. as well as for other species. My BIL and I have for years enforced our own size limit of 10", but we're just 2 guys! 

And you're right J2jm, enforcement will be the key, and I think I know what you mean by "everyone". We used to see ODNR guys at the Padanaram ramp busting members of what I call the "straw hat and beard brigade" who were coming off the lake with buckets full of undersize walleye! My BIL refers to them as "The Blue Scourge"! 

Yes, I'm talking about the Amish. It seemed they took offense that their illegal activities were so heavily scrutinized, and complaints were filed. So now, they've become yet another "protected minority", and barely draw any attention at all, while we "Englishmen" are still expected to function under the rules.

I have no problem functioning under the rules. It would be nice if everyone felt the same way.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Eye Dr said:


> Good news indeed. I too hope it is enforced. When I first started fishing Pymy in the late 90's, it was common to get checked by the fish commission regularly. I haven't even seen them around in years, let alone been checked.


Bottom line states don't have the resources cause of all the hand outs that go out!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

buckeyebowman said:


> HOO freaking RAY! Pymy has been, and can be again, a primo crappie fishery. as well as for other species. My BIL and I have for years enforced our own size limit of 10", but we're just 2 guys! Well said!
> 
> And you're right J2jm, enforcement will be the key, and I think I know what you mean by "everyone". We used to see ODNR guys at the Padanaram ramp busting members of what I call the "straw hat and beard brigade" who were coming off the lake with buckets full of undersize walleye! My BIL refers to them as "The Blue Scourge"!
> 
> ...


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Well said!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I think its great they dropped the limit. I usually don't take any more then 12 - 15 anyway. Don't want to spend my evening cleaning fish, an hour done and cleaned up. I will keep 6 legal walleye if the day goes that way. I hope every illegal poacher gets popped and fined to the max, their stealing from you and I as well as the up and comers when they do that. Some people are always out to try to rape a source.


----------



## nonamer (Feb 20, 2014)

I have been fishing pymie since the 50 and it has always managed to take care of itself. As fore enforcement they need to get rid of the snaggers on the Ohio side and the pa side. Walleys use to be a lot more plentiful. Crappies could be caught by whatever you wanted.white bass and smallouth the same. More officers and more money to keep you straight. I personally liked the quiet of not being bothered by anyone. Remember in pa they have a possession limit and a creel limit. Your fish has got to be in your container seperate or they can charge the owner for all. If you fish the pa side get a fishohio manual and read it. Good luck


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't get why it was so easy to get this limit lowered but not get a closed season on walleyes while they're spawning. Would think that's just as important to help protect the lake but I guess they still don't care. Oh well.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

chaunc said:


> I don't get why it was so easy to get this limit lowered but not get a closed season on walleyes while they're spawning. Would think that's just as important to help protect the lake but I guess they still don't care. Oh well.


Well said but am not sure what the % of natural spawning that goes on! I know they stock the heck out it!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Kinda hard to be sure as they never let the fish do their business. Sure they stock it but the numbers are no where near previous years. Close it down for a few seasons and see if there's a difference in numbers.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

chaunc said:


> Kinda hard to be sure as they never let the fish do their business. Sure they stock it but the numbers are no where near previous years. Close it down for a few seasons and see if there's a difference in numbers.


Agreed my friend!


----------



## nonamer (Feb 20, 2014)

There are areas that should be closed. Linesville ,pa and ohio bridges going south to north going under causway and any stream entering or exiting the lake. Close the crappie season for the heavy spawn for one month.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

chaunc said:


> I don't get why it was so easy to get this limit lowered but not get a closed season on walleyes while they're spawning. Would think that's just as important to help protect the lake but I guess they still don't care. Oh well.


Oh, they care, but Pymy is a special case. The lake lies in both Ohio and PA so the regs have to be agreed upon between the 2 states so that everybody is singing the same song! 

PA routinely closes seasons for walleye and bass, Ohio does not, except for smallies on Lake Erie. Once Ohio started posting 9" size limits on crappie, my BIL and I wished that would be the case on Pymy. Now it's happened. Let's hope that enforcement follows!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

That size limit isn't and won't be a problem on Pymy as it takes less than three years to reach that size on that lake. It takes walleyes over four years to reach legal size there. I'm just wondering why they don't care about seeing if closing the lake while they spawn, will improve the walleye fishing. People can fish all the lakes in Ohio all season for walleyes if they choose too. Mosquito is open year round, and it's right down the road.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Yep all we have to do is pass more regulations to improve the quality of fishing in every lake. So simple can you imagine the great fishing if they had passed these regulations back in colonial times.

Regardless of regulations passed. Inept anglers will remain inept and continue to b***h about their lack of success.

Food source , reservoir water quality and spawning conditions during the season has more to do with quality fishery than any regulation. I have stated many times before all during the 60's 70's 80's etc etc. How Mosquito Lake was fished out and was not worth fishing was expressed as common knowledge. Any one still believe that ?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

papaperch said:


> Yep all we have to do is pass more regulations to improve the quality of fishing in every lake. So simple can you imagine the great fishing if they had passed these regulations back in colonial times.
> 
> Regardless of regulations passed. Inept anglers will remain inept and continue to b***h about their lack of success.
> 
> Food source , reservoir water quality and spawning conditions during the season has more to do with quality fishery than any regulation. I have stated many times before all during the 60's 70's 80's etc etc. How Mosquito Lake was fished out and was not worth fishing was expressed as common knowledge. Any one still believe that ?


Well no regulations are needed then let the human population screw something else up! The crappie limit I think will produce bigger craps ,there is still a lot crappies in there! See what if they close the whole lake for 5 years and see how good it is!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

There is definitely not a shortage of walleye in pymatuning by any means. An increase in fishing pressure may be making them harder to catch for the inexperienced fisherman but trust me they are still there. Personal experience.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i am really glad they ended up doing this. I gave all the creel clerk surveys for this regulation change in 2013 at pymy. glad to see pa jumped on board!!


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

huntindoggie22 said:


> There is definitely not a shortage of walleye in pymatuning by any means. An increase in fishing pressure may be making them harder to catch for the inexperienced fisherman but trust me they are still there. Personal experience.


Last year was my best year for large eyes at Pymie that I've had in the last 20 years.


----------



## Pymiewalleye (Oct 12, 2014)

Eyecrosser said:


> Last year was my best year for large eyes at Pymie that I've had in the last 20 years.


----------



## Pymiewalleye (Oct 12, 2014)

Night time is the best times for the eyes at pymie. A lot less pressure on them at night


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> i am really glad they ended up doing this. I gave all the creel clerk surveys for this regulation change in 2013 at pymy. glad to see pa jumped on board!!


My BIL and I have been interviewed several times by creel census people on Pymy. We always made sure to let them know that we wanted to see a size limit on crappie. The fishery was fantastic, and we wanted it to stay that way. Like I said before, we have a self imposed 10" limit. But we saw immature fish being kept, some so small I couldn't imagine trying to clean one!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

buckeyebowman,
I'm +1 on everything you mentioned but IF there was a limit on both size and numbers the larger fish are kept and the smaller ones released. If there's just a numbers limit all fish are kept and the sorting is less prominent leaving the larger fish and some smaller ones go home. I really can't say how a size limit will work because with it were all looking for that same target fish and leaving ALL small fish to swim. Up here in the north we just don't have the longer growing seasons as do the Southern Lakes so over all our older fish are much smaller. I guess in one breath I'd rather see a bucket full of 9 incher's going home instead of all 11 incher's. 
Once again, I'm not at all against the new regs (very much for them) but when I rethink it other things also make sense.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Don't get me wrong Pops, I'm all for the creel limit as well. According to the OP it's a 9" min size and max creel of 20 fish. This protects the resource in 2 ways. This is a far cry from even last year, no min size and no creel limit at all. 

Many times in the past my BIL and I would have our fish baskets hanging off the boat, and they'd be getting kind of heavy with a bunch of nice slabs and maybe an 'eye or two. We'd say "that's enough" even though we were still catching. No sense being a fish hog! Maybe we're different, but we'd move and try to target something else, like perch, or try to get a few more 'eyes.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

huntindoggie22 said:


> There is definitely not a shortage of walleye in pymatuning by any means. An increase in fishing pressure may be making them harder to catch for the inexperienced fisherman but trust me they are still there. Personal experience.





Pymiewalleye said:


> Night time is the best times for the eyes at pymie. A lot less pressure on them at night



lies lies!!!!! you two need to hush that !!! lol


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

nonamer said:


> There are areas that should be closed. Linesville ,pa and ohio bridges going south to north going under causway and any stream entering or exiting the lake. Close the crappie season for the heavy spawn for one month.


You do that and us wader guys no longer can fish for crappie if we do not have a boat. What difference does it make if you kill that fish in the fall, winter, or spring? The new regs are an excellent idea.


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

No regulation in any regard will work until the straw hats are brought in to compliance.
The effects of the law abiding men and women will be negated by the straw hat brigade and their pillaging of the resources


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

J2jm said:


> No regulation in any regard will work until the straw hats are brought in to compliance.
> The effects of the law abiding men and women will be negated by the straw hat brigade and their pillaging of the resources


Well your right and when u see it make their fishing experience not fun!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I know my BIL will be keeping an eye out. He fishes Pymy a lot. When we fish together it's usually on Sunday morning. He lives close by and I'll drive up Saturday evening and stay overnight so we can hit the lake while it's basically still dark. The blue scourge doesn't fish on Sunday.

Here's hoping the ODNR will withstand the political pressure and look at everyone the same way!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

J2jm said:


> No regulation in any regard will work until the straw hats are brought in to compliance.
> The effects of the law abiding men and women will be negated by the straw hat brigade and their pillaging of the resources


 Straw hats take as many short fish as ball caps do...


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Straw hats take as many short fish as ball caps do...


for some it seems easy to pass blame on certain groups. all do it I agree!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Enough said.


----------

